# Coming soon. One of the fastest Time Attack R34's on the planet!



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

We are very pleased to be soon offering of tru JDM legend. More details to follow as soon as we confirm them. 

Base Car: 2001 Nismo Super Taikyu GT-R
0:57 Tsukuba Lap Time!
Top Speed - 198.4mph (320km) at 8500 RPM with HKS 
transmission - Power - Dependent on 
setting, currently 728 HP / 488 ft/lbs for time attack setting. Peak 854hp (ref Max Power Mag).
Weight - 1300kg / 2860lbs (770lbs lighter than stock)
0-60: 3.1 seconds 


This car is a fully prepared Race vehicle and not a "look-a-like" road car.

Serious (very) enquiries welcome. Price TBC due to exhange rates.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

will this be here for the tunnel run lol


Yet another amazing car supplied via The GTR Shop


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Top Secret Fusion RR?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPJTZBkCjn0&feature=player_embedded

Modifications Include:

Chassis
N1 Chassis WIth Top Secret Race Chassis 
Modification - Further Welding and Reinforcement
Top Secret 10 Point Roll Cage

Engine and Drivetrain
Top Secret-Spec RB26DETT
Transmission: HKS Dog Box with ORC Twin Plate Clutch
TRUST T78-33D
Top Secret 50mm Exhaust Manifold
SARD Wastegate
HKS Forged Steel Crankshaft
TRUST H Con Rods
HKS 87mm Forged Pistons
Top Secret Cams 280 degree step three
Top Secret Valve Springs, Retainers, Seats
Top Secret Head Work
Top Secret Dynamic weight-balanced engine internals
Top Secret balanced cylinder volumes
HKS F-CON V-PRO (of course, tuned by Smoky Nagata)
Top Secret GT Surge Tank
HKS Injectors - 720cc
HKS Metal Head Gasket
Top Secret 100mm Titan Exhaust 
100mm Throttle Body 
Twin Z32 Airflow Meters
Bosch Motorsport Fuel Pump x2 
FIA Approved Carbon Fiber Fuel Cell
Reinik Oil Pump
Top Secret Heavy Duty Timing Belt
Top Secret SPL Induction Kit with titanium intake pipe, enclosed cone filter and cold air feed
Trust Intercooler 
ARC 3-Row Super Radiator, 55mm
Top Secret Twin Oil Cooler
Nismo Transmission Oil Cooler
Nismo Transfer Box Oil Cooler
Nismo Super Taikyu Rear Diff Oil Cooler
Cusco Front LSD 
Top Secret Oil Reservoir Tank

Suspension, Brakes and Wheels
Top Secret Original Suspension with PCR and remote external reservoir16kg/mm front and 15kg/mm rear Swift Springs
Nismo Suspension Bushings
HKS ATTESSA Controller
Nismo ATTESSA Control Unit
Brembo Race Version monoblock 8 Piston Front and 4 Piston Rear Brake System
Endless Racing Brake Pads
TS edition TE37 limited wheels 18x10.5
Bridgestone RE-55S 265/3818 Tires

Interior Controls and Gauges
Interior Toggle Switches for: Fuel Pump, Diff Cooler, Gearbox Cooler, Transfer Box Cooler
Top Secret strut tower bar
Recaro SPG Seats
Takata Harnesses
Nissan Group A Rev Counter
HKS 60mm Fuel Pressure Gauge
HKS 60mm Oil Pressure Gauge
HKS 60mm Exhaust Gas Temp Gauge
Yashio Factory Digital Water Temp Meter
NEKO AF-700 Air Fuel Gauge
Blitz FATT DCC Meter
TRUST Profec B
P-Lap Timer

Exterior and Aerodynamics
Top Secret Exclusive Gold Paint
Top Secret Carbon Hood
Top Secret Carbon Trunk
Top Secret Carbon GT2 Wing
Top Secret Front Bumper
Top Secret Carbon Front Diffuser with Titanium Skid Plates
Top Secret Carbon Rear Diffuser with Carbon Kevlar Vortex Generators
Top Secret Steering Wheel
Top Secret Fusion RX-1 Engine Oil


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

My favorite GT-R ever.

good lord.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Please tell me you are not breaking this legend of a car? :runaway:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Please tell me you are not breaking this legend of a car? :runaway:



LOL! no mate, and we have a few more superb cars in the pipeline inc Z-Tune!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Dave if i marry you could i have this car please? or i'll marry your daughter or someone but please give me this car!!! (please not no offense intended,just that back in the day's you could marry into a rival's family to keep peace/gain land)

once i have the money,i will find this car and buy it!!!


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

possible swap dave???????????????


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

VERYYYYYYYY NICE

I have no where near the funds to buy this but just curious could you make this road legal

Also as it was a nismo Taikyu shell, didnt they come with a built in cage? was this not good enough for top secret?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Can someone post some pics of this car ?  Obviously i'm not going to buy ( i'm 19! ) I would just like to see this car with all the hype


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

last i saw,this car was for sale by bullet automotive?? in America,and at that time,the car would have cost £75,000
this car is EPIC!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi All

sorry this car isnt available for girfriend, wives or mistresses as part exhange or even swops LOL!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

first born ? lol


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

body organ's??

sorry dave,back on topic,will this be in the UK soon or only when/if someone from the UK chooses to buy it? would love to see it up close,didn't get the chance to when it was over here last time


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

Christ i remember seeing this being driven around the ExCel arena @ Max Power Live London in 2004!

Absolutely astonishing - the R34 that literally made me want (it or one) forever!!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Fav 34 of all time, stunning car


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone know where dave lives? I wanna kidnap him and force him to give me this car.  I f*****g love this car, more than my missus in fact. You can always get another missus but theres only 1 top secret R34. :chuckle:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Max Boost said:


> Anyone know where dave lives? I wanna kidnap him and force him to give me this car.  I f*****g love this car, more than my missus in fact. You can always get another missus but theres only 1 top secret R34. :chuckle:



You will need to get past our guard dog "MILLY"


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Price?


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

davew said:


> You will need to get past our guard dog "MILLY"


She sounds like a killer, in that case i'll give it a miss. Good day to you sir and good luck with the sale. :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

This car needs to be on track in the UK! It'd be awesome to see it going full pelt on circuit.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Did this arrive yet Dave?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

contacted you about this but not had a reply?


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

ChristianR said:


> contacted you about this but not had a reply?


i'll give dave a nudge


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Did this die?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

i never heard anyhting back, so i guess so


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

If this was for sale surly your looking at mega money? 50k?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi everyone. We are currently in negotiations with a client. Top Secret have asked that we dont divulge any financials regarding this cult vehicle....sorry.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mikeydinho said:


> If this was for sale surly your looking at mega money? 50k?


And the rest. Think that HKS vehicle SVA imports have up for £75K and add I suspect. Serious vehicles are serious money from Japan!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> And the rest. Think that HKS vehicle SVA imports have up for £75K and add I suspect. Serious vehicles are serious money from Japan!


Your right on that Toni, 75k id prefer to build my own, saw there blue one for sale but at that money:runaway: Would love tgo know how much the T/S one will be hmmmm 100k then?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Mikeydinho said:


> Your right on that Toni, 75k id prefer to build my own, saw there blue one for sale but at that money:runaway: Would love tgo know how much the T/S one will be hmmmm 100k then?


very warm LOL!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

before Dave put this up for sale,it was for sale in CA from Bullet Automotive i think at approk £100k with the exchange rate back then,i do try to keep an eye on where this car is incase my number's come up one day,even though i have never played the lottery lol


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> before Dave put this up for sale,it was for sale in CA from Bullet Automotive i think at approk £100k with the exchange rate back then,i do try to keep an eye on where this car is incase my number's come up one day,even though i have never played the lottery lol


you better get playing :chuckle:, id love to own this car, need to sell the house :chuckle:


----------



## BRAVEHEART_STI (Jun 10, 2010)

davew said:


> You will need to get past our guard dog "MILLY"


could have that arranged lol ( cokey lol )


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Is this sold yet or what? a dream machine !


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

BRAVEHEART_STI said:


> could have that arranged lol ( cokey lol )


Just so you know exactly what kind of "evil" guard dog is, here is Milly........................


----------

